# New Iowa Smoke Detector Law



## 480sparky

Just a note to Iowa electricians...... As of Thursday, Apr.1, you need to install dual sensor (ionization and photoelectric cell) smoke detectors in both new and replacement installations.

Details of the law.


----------



## Rudeboy

Oh yeah baby. 

My new dream job is to be an Iowan American Picker. Pull an old Vespa out of the muck and buy it for fifty bucks. That's what I'm talking about.


Sorry Ken for the thread jack.

I'll edit if need be.


----------



## GoodLookingUglyGuy




----------



## 480sparky

Rudeboy said:


> Oh yeah baby.
> 
> My new dream job is to be an Iowan American Picker. Pull an old Vespa out of the muck and buy it for fifty bucks. That's what I'm talking about.
> 
> 
> Sorry Ken for the thread jack.
> 
> I'll edit if need be.



What's so hot about a Vespa?


----------



## GoodLookingUglyGuy

Have you seen the chicks that ride vespas


----------



## TOOL_5150

haha april fools!


~Matt


----------



## GoodLookingUglyGuy

its not april yet silly


----------



## TOOL_5150

GoodLookingUglyGuy said:


> its not april yet silly


From 480, post #1: " As of Thursday, Apr.1, you need to install ........"

:whistling2:

~Matt


----------



## user4818

GoodLookingUglyGuy said:


> Have you seen the chicks that ride vespas


Those women are ugly.


----------



## Fredman

Peter D said:


> Those women are ugly.


Not really. But I think it's funny how they always put the hot one in the middle, like the other two will catch it.


----------



## wildleg

those are women ? are they out of high school yet ?


----------



## B4T

Peter D said:


> Those women are ugly.


As compared to your women that come out of a cardboard box? :blink:


----------



## GoodLookingUglyGuy

Theres no such thing as an ugly woman. just better decorated. and Peter D lets see your wife. and yes you must be in the photo also.


----------



## drsparky

They look OK to me.


----------



## user4818

Black4Truck said:


> As compared to your women that come out of a cardboard box? :blink:



My standard is this. Since I am a "10" on a "10" scale, I need a woman who is at least a "10" herself. I can't be with someone who is worse looking than I am. I have a standard to uphold.


----------



## B4T

Peter D said:


> My standard is this. Since I am a "10" on a "10" scale, I need a woman who is at least a "10" herself. I can't be with someone who is worse looking than I am. I have a standard to uphold.


 
So how is that working out for you so far?


----------



## user4818

GoodLookingUglyGuy said:


> and Peter D lets see your wife.


Sure, no problem. Here she is:


----------



## user4818

Black4Truck said:


> So how is that working out for you so far?


About as good as your hack electrical work. :thumbsup:


----------



## B4T

Peter D said:


> About as good as your hack electrical work. :thumbsup:


I put a 2/pole 20a Murray breaker in a GE panel today :thumbsup:

Murray makes "T" slots in back of the breaker where is clips onto the buss bar.

I feel good it fit perfectly :thumbsup:


----------



## user4818

Black4Truck said:


> I put a 2/pole 20a Murray breaker in a GE panel today :thumbsup:
> 
> Murray makes "T" slots in back of the breaker where is clips onto the buss bar.
> 
> I feel good it fit perfectly :thumbsup:


Amateur work. Like it's that hard to get a proper GE breaker?


----------



## B4T

Peter D said:


> Amateur work. Like it's that hard to get a proper GE breaker?


I had one on the truck and it would of been a wasted hour going to the supply house.

Why would Murray make a breaker with a "T" slot in the back if they wanted to keep them out of GE panels.


----------



## GoodLookingUglyGuy

well no wonder why you don't like vespa girls your a harley guy




Peter D said:


> Sure, no problem. Here she is:


----------



## user4818

Black4Truck said:


> I had one on the truck and it would of been a wasted hour going to the supply house.
> 
> Why would Murray make a breaker with a "T" slot in the back if they wanted to keep them out of GE panels.


Do you actually not understand breaker compatibility?


----------



## B4T

Peter D said:


> Do you actually not understand breaker compatibility?


Yes I do, but I also live in the real world and there is nothing wrong in what I did.

I know.... HACK!!


----------



## leland

*Perfect example...*

Of hitting the 2nd page.

1 page I read- 2nd page- I move along.

combination required here in Mass.
But the fire Marshall is retiring and going to work for the manufacture.

Gee, any Idea why it was an 'EMERGENCY implementation' to get it passed?:whistling2:

Far be it from me to be skeptical.

I will admit- SMOKE DETECTORS SAVE LIFES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It feeds me well, So Rock on !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## leland

*well no wonder why you don't like vespa girls your a harley guy*

And the problem with that is....?

Your Deficiency? so you got a Vespa. Me too.

My two-(not vespa) are oil cooled- thats why ya see it every where we go.

Now ..If Harley built an Airplane...........

Come back when you get one (1)- But a 'REAL" one. None of this FI chit-and fancy breaking stuff, but one that YOU have to control.:whistling2:


----------



## 480sparky

_Dilbert_ is not a comic strip, it's a documentary.


----------



## Nolatigabait2

*Breaker*

I can make a Cutler Hammer CH fit in a Square D QO panel. 

Isn't that ****? or bad art?


----------



## 4Runner

Nolatigabait2 said:


> I can make a Cutler Hammer CH fit in a Square D QO panel.
> 
> Isn't that ****? or bad art?


No, it's just boring trollery.


----------



## B4T

4Runner said:


> No, it's just boring trollery.


What other names do you use on this forum??


----------



## 480sparky

Black4Truck said:


> What other names do you use on this forum??


I say we organize! Create a new union! We'll be the IFTIG..... Internet Forum Troll Ingoring Group.

Our mission: To totally ignore forum trolls, especially the ones who think it's cute to create a different username every other day.








​


----------



## Bob Badger

Nolatigabait2 said:


> I can make a Cutler Hammer CH fit in a Square D QO panel.
> 
> Isn't that ****? or bad art?


Worthless troll


----------

